
Core I9 and X299 Are a Rushed Mess – Linus Tech Tips - rosstex
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWFzWRoVNnE
======
Quequau
I confess that I am really not fan of this person and I find his videos off
putting and really difficult to get through.

Has anyone come across any other source making similar claims?

~~~
rakshithbekal
Its common sense. Source or not do you really think Intel would have
introduced a new line of products if it weren't for AMD? The price cuts also
seem to be reflecting that. Intel just arent as innovative as they used to be
and it seems that they are now trying the adapt to situations so they arent at
a disadvantage. Linus makes honest videos, and his opinion sure might not be
everyones cup of tea but atleast he isnt afraid to bring attention to the
elephant in the room.

